# Battery Life (I know, another thread)... AOKP b29 / Franco.Kernel



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, I know its another battery life thread, but I thought the discussion might interest a few people. Making the switch the 4.0.4 with AOKP b29, I was excited to see the Android OS drain decrease. My battery life increased IMMEDIATELY and quite significantly. Now I know this is fairly light use, but I got a good 23+ hours out of the charge. I am attaching screenshot and battery stats dump file from Better Battery.

Now my only question is, can anyone tell me what is still causing 4% wakelock drains?












































View attachment BetterBatteryStats-2012-04-01_204945935.txt


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice, I love seeing good stats.

One thing I've noticed tho, is that (for me anyways) everything has to do with screen on time. I live an hour away from 4g so I don't use it often, and the only other thing that affects my battery are phone calls.

But other than those, I basically know my battery is gonna die once I get to about 3 1/2 or 4 hours screen on time. Like yesterday, my battery lasted about 18 hours and died around 3:45 screen on time. Then I battery swapped, and was on rootz for like 4 hours straight. My battery only lasted 5 1/2 hours, but 4:15 of that was screen on. When I get around 50% its like clockwork, I don't even have to go into my battery stats; I know I've used somewhere around 2 hours.

Edit: i noticed you had your brightness @ full 97% of the time. Using auto brightness (i like to use the brightness slider that roman put in the notification bar to change it on the fly) really helps the acreen-on time, too. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Edit: i noticed you had your brightness @ full 97% of the time. Using auto brightness (i like to use the brightness slider that roman put in the notification bar to change it on the fly) really helps the acreen-on time, too. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just noticed that too. I had it on low brightness must have used the "swipe" on the notification bar by accident, should have noticed from the appearance but I didn't.

-D


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Nice, I love seeing good stats.
> 
> One thing I've noticed tho, is that (for me anyways) everything has to do with screen on time. I live an hour away from 4g so I don't use it often, and the only other thing that affects my battery are phone calls.
> 
> ...


you're getting over 4 hours of on screen time? holy hell. What are your stats? battery type/rom/kernel/voltage settings/governor? i'd LOVE to get that much, i'm usually pushing 2.5 or so. I used to be able to get 3 hours but haven't been able to for a while.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> you're getting over 4 hours of on screen time? holy hell. What are your stats? battery type/rom/kernel/voltage settings/governor? i'd LOVE to get that much, i'm usually pushing 2.5 or so. I used to be able to get 3 hours but haven't been able to for a while.


Same here. The other day I was at about 18 hours on battery with 2.5 hours screen on time and had 20% remaining.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

ElectroFetish said:


> you're getting over 4 hours of on screen time? holy hell. What are your stats? battery type/rom/kernel/voltage settings/governor? i'd LOVE to get that much, i'm usually pushing 2.5 or so. I used to be able to get 3 hours but haven't been able to for a while.


Man I saw a guy the other day who had 5 1/2, he had pics and everything I was like holy hell.

I'm running aokp b29 (I was on axiom crossbreed before it-- they're both 4.0.4 but axiom [at the time anyways] was based off of the older imm30b, not the new imm76d or whatever it is). I've def gotten better life with the 4.0.4's. Other than that not much, im on Franco's 116 kernel with the lower gpu. I don't EVER mess around with voltages anymore, I used to try and see how low I could take them but I would always wind up having sleep of deaths or something like that. I've learned to trust the kernel devs and use their stock voltages BC any difference from undervolting was negligible, if not worse. Plus I don't live in a 4g area so I'm on wifi all the time. Other than that, hell I just leave the screen as dim as possible and keep my GPS turned off. I don't ever really stream music or anything either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Btw I usually don't get over 4 hours, usually I'm around 3 3/4. Its weird, the more I'm on my phone (like last night it was non stop) for a long period of time the shorter my battery lasts (of course) but the better screen on time I get. Like last night I got over 4 hours screen on but my battery only lasted a little over 5.

Waaaaaay better than when it was stock, tho. I used to be lucky if my phone lasted eight hours overnight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> you're getting over 4 hours of on screen time? holy hell. What are your stats? battery type/rom/kernel/voltage settings/governor? i'd LOVE to get that much, i'm usually pushing 2.5 or so. I used to be able to get 3 hours but haven't been able to for a while.


looks like this was with Wifi the entire time. dont get too excited, while 4 hours is better than what i can get, its not that much better and i would consider it slightly better than average.

4g on 100% of the time i am getting right around 2 hours screen on time.

also, FWIW, i think posting battery stats when you phone has been sleeping off the charger is rubbish...i could get 24 hours if i pulled my phone off the charger at 100%, went to bed, and used it for the rest of the day.....especially on wifi.
Just sayin'


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> looks like this was with Wifi the entire time. dont get too excited, while 4 hours is better than what i can get, its not that much better and i would consider it slightly better than average.
> 
> 4g on 100% of the time i am getting right around 2 hours screen on time.
> 
> ...


What he said (about sleep time included). My phone also sleeps like a champ but at this point they all do with the right ROM and kernel, i'm always just lookign for on screen time. There is a gent that gets like 3-4 hours on screen time with like half 4g half wifi. to me that's pretty awesome.


----------



## jackpaleczny (Apr 2, 2012)

What are your settings for Franco.Kernel?


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I can get about 3-3.5h on screen time as well, regardless of how long the phone has been on for, as long as i am on 3g... According to badass battery monitor, the LTE radio literally drains roughly 6x as much power as the CDMA radio (10% of total power drain vs 1.7% or so). Im on wifi most of the time also, so i dont do much data transfer over LTE


----------



## FlyingJ (Oct 17, 2011)

On build 29 and Lean 3.1 I am getting about 2 hours screen time and this is set at about 20%. It doesn't appear to have any wakelock issues or any other app issues. (I get 1% loss per hour on wifi at rest.)

I am testing against Milestore4 and a slightly older Leankernel. Playing videos (on memory) to see how they compare.

On M4 from 98% to 50% batt I was at screentime on at 1:37:04. This is right after startup and one very brief (30 sec) phone call in the middle.

I'll edit with results from b29 in a bit.

EDIT: I reflashed b29 and ran same movie from internal storage and from 98% batt to 50% batt got screen on time of 1:48.

That's a little better than M4 numbers but no call came in and different location may mean signal etc.

DOUBLE EDIT: It seems that just playing stuff on the screen uses much less power than screwing around on the phone. Playing around with Reddit, Google Reader, and light browsing will net me about 2 hours screen time.


----------

